# Mountain bike tatoos



## ffsuperdave (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there anybody out there sporting any fat tire related artwork? If so, post some pics. I am thinking about getting one but am having trouble coming up with some ideas.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, never heard of such a thing.

Next time you use the mtbr search function to see, try spelling it "tattoo" and see what you find.

You might be shocked to hear that over all the years people have actually asked this question before--about once a month it seems. Crazy huh? Welcome to the internets.

It might be easier to search than wait for others to repost.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Butt-head: I'm gonna get a tattoo of a butt!
Beavis: Oh yeah, well I'm gonna get a tattoo of a butt, on my butt!
Butt-head: Oh yeah, well I'm gonna get a tattoo of a butt that has a butt-shaped tattoo on it. And I'm gonna get it right on my butt!
Beavis: Yeah, me too!


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

Sarcasm is not a pretty thing. It was just a question.


----------



## ffsuperdave (Jan 6, 2010)

Dammit I misspelled tattoo!!!!


----------



## ffsuperdave (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree Yeti, it seems there are more and more people on these forums who post replies just to be an ass. Oh well, at least I am not asking how to huck a 40 footer!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

OMFG NOOBZXZZ11!!!1!!!! 

seriously, no one wants to see your tatoo. yes, i perpusfully misspelled tattoo, its to prove a point. i'm drunk.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I have Tattoo head on my Butt, Bevis


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

YetiBear said:


> Sarcasm is not a pretty thing. It was just a question.


Sarcasm... the lowest form of wit

but the highest form of intelligence


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

not fat tire but i do have an mtb tattoo


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

I want to get a tattoo, of me getting a tattoo.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going to get eyes on my eyelids. For some reason my wife didn't think it was a good idea.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting my right calf inked with a permanent grease mark of a tripple, just a portion so it looks like the actual thing.


----------



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

Now'm Farking Confuzzed... :skep:


Am I supposed to do a search for Tattoo before I post, or am I suppossed to get the word Tattoo tattooed on my Arse?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

biggoofy1 said:


> not fat tire but i do have an mtb tattoo


looks like a 53/39T...road crankset...possible fail


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

53119 said:


> looks like a 53/39T...road crankset...possible fail


I bet the guy who has it wakes up and thanks SRAM everyday for the XX so his can say it's not a roadie bit..


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*tattoos are ghey....and for poseur wannabe tuffies...*

wut idiot would pay some dirty hippie to stab them with a needle....

ps: i only have 1...meh...


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

CHUM said:


> *tattoos are ghey....and for poseur wannabe tuffies...*
> 
> wut idiot would pay some dirty hippie to stab them with a needle....
> 
> ps: i only have 1...meh...


this idiot and that is the crank i have on my roadie so its all good it isnt there to be just a mtb tattoo for me its about a general love of cycling


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

CHUM said:


> ps: i only have 1...meh...


Yeah.... one... that equals to most people's 25.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

if you are really tough ... you will get a tattoo for free.

http://www.sswc10nz.com/


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

CHUM said:


> *tattoos are ghey....and for poseur wannabe tuffies...*
> 
> wut idiot would pay some dirty hippie to stab them with a needle....
> 
> ps: i only have 1...meh...


I couldn't care either way about tattoos, but that really made me laugh 
I'm starting to think I'm the only one in my neighborhood who doesn't have a tattoo, It's the rebel in me.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

biggoofy1 said:


> this idiot and that is the crank i have on my roadie so its all good it isnt there to be just a mtb tattoo for me its about a general love of cycling


<--- please note avatar :lol:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

nice hahaha post a pic


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

CHUM said:


> <--- please note avatar :lol:


I've been thinking of getting a full MTBR team kit tattooed on me. Then I can ride nekked. What cha think?


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Its gotten to the point now where you are different for not having a tattoo . I can`t believe how many people have them now .........Yes including me


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

If you really want to be different, you could always brand yourself, don't see many people wandering around with 'Property of Myself' or 'Produced in the United Kingdom' or something like that. Could be a new trend, and you wouldn't see much of it unless you hang around at farms


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

I always wanted to get "Nebraska Grade A Beef" on my ass.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

No one cares if you have tattoos


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a chainring scar on my thigh--does that count?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

annamagpie said:


> I have a chainring scar on my thigh--does that count?


hell yeah it counts, i pretend that I've been anointed by Hermes, and he is pleased.


----------



## jeepinmike (Apr 23, 2007)

annamagpie said:


> I have a chainring scar on my thigh--does that count?


I have a pretty well defined one on my calf, cooler than any tat!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jeepinmike said:


> I have a pretty well defined one on my calf, cooler than any tat!


Oh yeah! Rookie marks.......


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

My wife has this tattooed on her butt.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

Fiskare said:


> My wife has this tattooed on her butt.


She know ol' Kokopelli is fertility god, right?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Fiskare said:


> My wife has this tattooed on her butt.


and this too...








:eekster: :ihih: :cornut: :yikes: :yesnod: :drumroll: rft: :lol:


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Two tattoo ideas that are classics
1. A tattoo of myself - only taller
2. My entire body tattooed tan


----------



## Carl Hungus (Nov 29, 2005)

highdelll said:


> and this too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How baked are you right there?


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

Its funny kuzz its true.....


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've always called the two surgical scars on my right forearm my mountain bike tattoos. I did break my arm on my bike.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

<-----Note Avatar: I wanna get this on my bicep, or maybe my chest..But im not 18 yet so i gotta wait a few months


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Carl Hungus said:


> How baked are you right there?


Like a Triscuit


----------



## xc comp rider (Sep 20, 2009)

im not much into tattoos but i saw a guy with an ironman on his calf. he said he got it after finishing one, instant respect. my friend had finished a half-ironman, so i instantly asked him if he was going to get half of one on him. he said no


----------



## ltjfan513 (Mar 18, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Like a Triscuit


where are you from dude? i love disc golf too.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ltjfan513 said:


> where are you from dude? i love disc golf too.


I'm in Redding CA currently, back to Chico this fall :thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

CHUM said:


> *tattoos are ghey....and for poseur wannabe tuffies...*


says the guy who likes to type with big bold letters... lol, fail...

~~~~~~~~~~~
i want to get one of the 1st gen hayes disk brake rotor with the schwinn straight 8's "8" in the middle... but i'll get one in 12 years after i retire from the military and incorporate all 3...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I've always called the two surgical scars on my right forearm my mountain bike tattoos. I did break my arm on my bike.


I've got one on my neck..... surgical scar that is, that's my tat! Had an argument with a skinny and landed on my face, and as always it can only end in tears!!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> says the guy who likes to type with big bold letters... lol, fail...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> i want to get one of the 1st gen hayes disk brake rotor with the schwinn straight 8's "8" in the middle... but i'll get one in 12 years after i retire from the military and incorporate all 3...


He was making fun of himself. You missed that = fail.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

slocaus said:


> He was making fun of himself. You missed that = fail.


says the guy who uses the term 'fail' - 

(I hate that! - lol <~~ I hate that too)


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

I could qualify for a tatoo; MADE IN THE PHILIPPINES, Love to MTB, Love To Eat Fish, etc.. but I chose not to. I am no going to tell somebody else there tatoo is " ghey" WTF??? Chum???? Thats what they feed the Killer Whales at Marine world.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

08_Yukon hard tail said:


> I could qualify for a tatoo; MADE IN THE PHILIPPINES, Love to MTB, Love To Eat Fish, etc.. but I chose not to. I am no going to tell somebody else there tatoo is " ghey" WTF??? Chum???? Thats what they feed the Killer Whales at Marine world.


:nonod: :yawn: :bluefrown::skep:


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

So. BB Kings wife wants to buy him a really unique birthday present.She decides to tattoo a B on each butt cheek.When BB comes home she bends over and shows him all sexy like and he says WHO THE HELL IS BOB??!


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

How about a tattoo of a rubber chicken hanging from a noose below your knee so you can say you have a c%$k hanging below your knee my wife said no.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

Fiskare said:


> My wife has this tattooed on her butt.


I knew I had see that somewhere.


----------



## TTULaw (Jul 20, 2005)

BOSSMAN said:


> How about a tattoo of a rubber chicken hanging from a noose below your knee so you can say you have a c%$k hanging below your knee my wife said no.


Going through law school, my neighbor had a tatto of a rooster on his calf. Everytime he was out mowing his lawn (drunk), he would call me over..."Did I ever show you my tatoo." Yes, yes, you've showed it to me. He would reply, "you see, I've got a tatoo of a rooster on my leg, below my knee..." Everytime he was mowing. I was never sure how to respond. I'm still not.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

anybody can get a tattoo....scars and broken bones you earn them...


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

The spelling is tattoo. The plural of tattoo is tattoos, not tattoo's! Why are people so in love with the apostrophe?


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

What do I call my tattoo's tattoo then?

I <3 all the fayle in this thread.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

08_Yukon hard tail said:


> I could qualify for a tatoo; MADE IN THE PHILIPPINES, Love to MTB, Love To Eat Fish, etc.. but I chose not to. *I am no going to tell somebody else there tatoo is " ghey" WTF??? Chum???? Thats what they feed the Killer Whales at Marine world*.





shwinn8 said:


> *says the guy who likes to type with big bold letters... lol, fail...
> *
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> i want to get one of the 1st gen hayes disk brake rotor with the schwinn straight 8's "8" in the middle... but i'll get one in 12 years after i retire from the military and incorporate all 3...





Rory Rogers said:


> *To the poster who said tatoo's gay*. Everyone to his own, but I think some skin looks nice, my gf has some on her back. I am not a fan of tatoo's, a few is alright but no like a sleeve tatoo which covers your entire arm.


:lol: this is part of my tattoo.....notice my avatar...:lol:










is it still sarcasm if I have to explain it???....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CHUM said:


> is it still sarcasm if I have to explain it???....


sadly, no:madman: 
I hate that


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Wow...how many hours? I have 12 hours on my sleeve and 3-4 more to go. I can only image how many was involved in that. Freakin' awesome work.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

amazing tattoo


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Fiskare said:


> My wife has this tattooed on her butt.


Prove it!


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

CHUM said:


> :lol: this is part of my tattoo.....notice my avatar...:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice love handles :ihih:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

grrrah said:


> nice love handles :ihih:


more cushion for the push.....wait....wut?!?!? :shocked:


----------

